
Show HN: Weekend Project:Building a Raspberry Pi Zero Laptop from a Cardboard Box - satoshinm
https://satoshinm.github.io/blog/171112_building_a_small_custom_raspberry_pi_zero_laptop_in_a_cardboard_box.html
======
satoshinm
Updated this blog post just now, I found out how to effectively mirror the
Linux console to the OLED module:

The basic technique is to run /usr/bin/screendump to capture the Linux console
text, then write it to the SSD1325 module over SPI. However, the problem I ran
into was this small 2.7" 128x64 display can only fit at most 9 rows and 31
columns of text, much smaller than any normal video mode (like the fabled
25x80 standard).

This could be solved by reimplementing a terminal emulator, of course, but an
easier solution is to restrict the size of the console. On Linux, this can be
accomplished using `stty rows 9` and `stty cols 31`. These commands cannot
increase the size, but can decrease the console viewport beneath the maximum
supported by the current font and graphics resolution. So now I can use my USB
keyboard to interact with the real Linux console, and have it displayed
properly on the OLED display, even working as you would expect with full-
screen terminal programs such as vi.

If anyone is interested updated script (with screenshots) is available at:
[https://github.com/satoshinm/oledterm](https://github.com/satoshinm/oledterm)

